# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Isaac Newton Notebook

## Yetos

well It seems like Isaac had very good knowledge of early koine

but uses later Byzantine Symbols 


pages from his notebook 




for more of his written see 

http://cudl.lib.cam.ac.uk/view/MS-ADD-03996/12

----------

